# Stihl ht 75 pole chain saw no bar oil



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

I RAN THE SAW WITH THE BAR OIL CAP OFF THE TANK, AND NO OIL COME OUT OF THE TANK.NEXT I CLEANED OUT THE TANK,OIL SCREEN AND HOUSING. I CLEANED OUT THE GEAR HOUSING AND PUT FRESH GREASE IN IT BLEW OUT THE OIL PORT AND CHECKED TO SEE IF THE GEAR THAT PUMPS THE BAR OIL WAS TURNING AND IT WAS.:wave:


----------

